# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  ايجابيات وسلبيات الرسوم المتحركة علي الطفل

## بنت مثقفة

عزيزتي ، هدفنا من دراسة إيجابيات وسلبيات الرسوم المتحركة على طفلك، هو حماية عقله وسلوكه وقيمه وتنمية مواهبه وصقل قدراته العقلية والبدنية، فأفلام الرسوم المتحركة تصل إلى طفلك بالصوت والصورة بما تحويه من حركات وألوان جذابة وتوجه طفلك إلى معرفة أشياء وأمور متنوعة، ما كان لطفلك أن يجد الفرصة ليتعلمها دون مشاهدة هذه الأفلام والرسوم الكرتونية المتحركة، ولكن في نفس الوقت يكون لها أحيانًا أثارًا سلبية عليه.

تعرفي مع "سوبرماما" على إيجابيات وسلبيات الرسوم المتحركة على طفلك.

إيجابيات الرسوم المتحركة على الطفل
تغرس هذه الأفلام اهتمامات جديدة لها تأثيرعلى سلوك الطفل وتكوين عاداته وقيمه وتكسبه الخبرات والمعارف وخاصة في هذه السن الصغيرة الذي يكون فيه على استعداد لاستقبال ومعرفة الكثير والكثير.تحتوي الرسوم المتحركة على الحكايات التي يمكن أن تساعد الطفل على تفهم طبيعة العلاقات الاجتماعية وإكسابه المهارات والخبرات مثل النظافة الشخصية وآداب الحديث وآداب المرور والتعاون مع الآخرين.

تساعد على غرس التفكير العلمي وتشجعه على الاهتمام بالتكنولوجيا التي أصبحت من سمات العصر.

تعلم الطفل لغة عربية فصيحة لا يجدها في محيطه الأسري، ما ييسر له تصحيح النطق وتقويم اللسان وطريقة الكلام.تلبي بعض احتياجات الطفل النفسية و تشبع له غريزة حب الاستطلاع؛ فتجعله يسعى لاستكشاف ما هو جديد، وغريزة المنافسة والمسابقة فتجعله يفكر في النجاح ويسعى إليه.

تنمي خيال الطفل وتغذي قدراته وتعرفه بأساليب مبتكرة متعددة في التفكير والسلوك.ولكن كما توجد هذه الإيجابيات، فإننا نقف أمام الكثير أيضًا من السلبيات التي تضر بالطفل إذا ما أخذناها في الحسبان.

سلبيات الرسوم المتحركة على الطفل
تكون أحيانًا هذه الرسوم المتحركة غريبة الصنع والهوية على عقول أطفالنا، لأنها صممت لغير أطفالنا وبعقلية غير عقليتنا وثقافاتنا، ما يجعلها تعلم الأطفال بعض عادات وأخلاق تبعد كثيرًا عن عاداتنا وأخلاقياتنا وعقيدتنا لا تتماشى مع طبيعة مجتمعاتنا العربية.

تعرض بعض هذه الرسوم المتحركة أفلامًا تحث الطفل على العنف والإجرام وتجعله يميل إلى العدوانية في تصرفاته.تجعل هذه الأفلام الطفل يعتاد على التلقي وليس الاكتشاف أو الإبداع لأنه لا يشارك فيها ولا يكتسب مهارات في هذا السن الذي يكون فيه بحاجة إلى تعلم القراءة والكتابة والاعداد واكتساب المهارات والتعبير عن نفسه ويعطل ملكات الفكر والابتكار.يقلل من درجة تفاعل الطفل ما أفراد أسرته حيث إنهم يتركون أطفالهم ساعات وساعات أمام هذه الأفلام ليستريحوا من شقاوتهم.

يضر الجلوس لفترات طويلة أمام التلفاز لمتابعة هذه الأفلام بصحة الطفل وتؤثر على نظره وتضعف بصره وتجهد شبكية العين.يلهي الأطفال عن أداء وجباتهم ويحرمهم من الحصول على ساعات كافية من النوم إذا لم ينظم والديهم ساعات المشاهدة وجعلوها تحت إشرافهم. شامل, صور, صور خيانة, صور قلوب, صور عن الام, صور عتاب, صور تحشيش, صور حزينة, خلفيات ورود, صور اطفال, صور شوق. صور روعة, صور حروف رومانسية, صور تورتات عيد ميلاد, صور مناظر طبيعية.

فعلى الرغم من أن التلفاز في هذه المرحلة هو أهم وسيلة للترفيه، لكن قد تبين أن اللعب في الهواء الطلق هو مناخٌ صحيٌ لاكتشاف الطفل للعالم المحيط به بطريقة أفضل، لأنه يساعده على تفريغ شحناته الانفعالية وتحرك عضلاته وتفجر طاقاته فيركض ويفكر ويتعامل مع أقرانه من الأطفال بدلًا من التحديق في التلفاز طوال الوقت.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

